
Voting machine vendor firewall config, passwords posted on public support forum - petee
https://www.itworld.com/article/3268072/cyber-attacks-espionage/voting-machine-vendor-firewall-config-passwords-posted-on-public-support-forum.html
======
petee
I'm surprised that on one of the posts where the usernames and passwords are
just pasted, nobody on the Cisco forum said "hey, maybe don't do that?"

